# Londinium 1 - P



## The Systemic Kid

New Londinium 1 variant scheduled for 2015

http://londiniumespresso.com/forum/londinium-i-owners-forum/436-londinium-i-p

Proposed with a 7ltr boiler - is this practical for home use??


----------



## sjenner

The Systemic Kid said:


> New Londinium 1 variant scheduled for 2015
> 
> http://londiniumespresso.com/forum/londinium-i-owners-forum/436-londinium-i-p
> 
> Proposed with a 7ltr boiler - is this practical for home use??


L2 has a 14 litre boiler...

I think it is necessary in the L1-P in order to introduce a vertical cold feed HX, which is apparently capable of producing better results...

I won't benefit from this upgrade, (bit of a flat white philistine) but I reckon that others will...

DaveCC knows about the system, as it is more or less half of the L2 system and I believe he is a proud owner/driver.


----------



## CamV6

Yes 7l is ok for home. Same boiler as a Fracino classic which quite a few here have


----------



## Mrboots2u

CamV6 said:


> Yes 7l is ok for home. Same boiler as a Fracino classic which quite a few here have


One consideration might be how many drinks you make i suppose and therefore how quickly you cycle though the water on the boiler.

If your making one drink a day , that water might be sat in the boiler for a while....


----------



## CallumT

For a long time, considering its use is to provide heat to the cold fed HX; But I suppose this is an individual thing some people may use their machines for hot water which should keep it fresh, or the other way to look at it is that regardless of how fresh anything that makes coffee is pretty much as fresh as whats in the feed lines!

For the amount I use my L1 I'm struggling to consider a bigger boiler and bigger machine. Especially considering one of the things I love about the L1 is the design and size, obvs quality of the coffee also.


----------



## coffeechap

The new one group will allow for the same adjustable preinfusion as is on the L2, it is however a line feed only machine and as such has to be plumbed in, which may limit people in the home, I for one will be getting one of the first ones as it is a much more practical day to day machine than the l2, plus I quite like using he hot water for other things. It will a appeal to people in restuarants and bars or to home users that want the extra facilities.


----------



## lucasd

So I wonder how many of you shall be replacing L1 with L1P?

And what kind of water you shall be using, as it seems quite important for taste?


----------



## Thecatlinux

As it seems this machines arrival is imminent, as according to the londinium blog the machine is being assembled .

I Was wondering are there many L1 users who are planning to upgrade to the L1-P.


----------



## 4085

why would you want to? it is not aimed at home users with a 7 litre boiler.


----------



## johnealey

Thecatlinux said:


> As it seems this machines arrival is imminent, as according to the londinium blog the machine is being assembled .
> 
> I Was wondering are there many L1 users who are planning to upgrade to the L1-P.


I was wondering this too but only to work out who was about to be selling up...... (head down, avoid the gunshots  meant so that I can benefit from upgraditus )

John


----------



## Thecatlinux

dfk41 said:


> why would you want to? it is not aimed at home users with a 7 litre boiler.


Some people may have big houses


----------



## jeebsy

Thecatlinux said:


> Some people may have big houses


I could take the panels off and use that instead of heating


----------



## 4085

right.....why did i not think of that? the L1P slots in as a commercial between the L1 and L2. You may as well ask why people do not buy L2's in case a friend pops round


----------



## Thecatlinux

Haven't quite a few People got large commercial grinders ?


----------



## coffeechap

Thecatlinux said:


> Haven't quite a few People got large commercial grinders ?


not quite the same running costs though!


----------



## 4085

Thecatlinux said:


> Haven't quite a few People got large commercial grinders ?


what has that to do with the price of cheese? they cost no more to run....the new L1 is not aimed at the domestic market, hence the large boiler. I am not saying that people do not have the right to have one in the house if they wish, but I am stating that its target market is not the private individual.


----------



## Thecatlinux

dfk41 said:


> what has that to do with the price of cheese? they cost no more to run....the new L1 is not aimed at the domestic market, hence the large boiler. I am not saying that people do not have the right to have one in the house if they wish, but I am stating that its target market is not the private individual.


I am trying to encourage people to upgrade so I can take care of thier cast offs.

if they live in a large house with a lot of weekend guests where some people want tea and where some other people drink lots of milk drinks for breakfast, this machine would be ideal .


----------



## Thecatlinux

What I should have put is ' *has anyone got a new model L1 for Sale '*


----------



## coffeechap

Thecatlinux said:


> What I should have put is ' *has anyone got a new model L1 for Sale '*


It would appear there I a queue


----------



## Thecatlinux

coffeechap said:


> It would appear there I a queue


You need one of these

View attachment 13436


----------



## johnealey

I like queues  ( it has been a long hard week....)

John


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> It would appear there I a queue


Is this queue longer or shorter than the gs3 one....


----------



## johnealey

Two of us in the queue visible and as can't comment on the cats "girth" (ooo err)....

John


----------



## froggystyle

Been resisting the urge to type this, but i have been toying with the idea of picking up an L1 to see what all the fuss is about....

Waits for CC...


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Been resisting the urge to type this, but i have been toying with the idea of picking up an L1 to see what all the fuss is about....
> 
> Waits for CC...


But but you have a rocket....

Gone from gaggia to a rocket & an l1 would be some going


----------



## johnealey

3 in the queue









john


----------



## froggystyle

I love the rocket, but the voices in my head are whispering to try a lever......

However, cant really sneak it into the house without being noticed so it may be a non starter.


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> Is this queue longer or shorter than the gs3 one....


getting nearly as long as the GS3 (much better clientele in the GS3 queue though)


----------



## coffeechap

froggystyle said:


> I love the rocket, but the voices in my head are whispering to try a lever......
> 
> However, cant really sneak it into the house without being noticed so it may be a non starter.


I never ever ever ever ever thought that Froggy would look to the dark art! did I say ever


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> getting nearly as long as the GS3 (much better clientele in the GS3 queue though)


Lol....

Yeah im still at the front of that for starters


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> Lol....
> 
> Yeah im still at the front of that for starters


I have a feeling it might get powder coated or wrapped!


----------



## coffeechap

or perhaps subjected to exceptional water


----------



## Thecatlinux

coffeechap said:


> or perhaps subjected to exceptional water


i must be way down on that list then LOL


----------



## coffeechap

you my friend are destined for a lever not a poxy pump machine


----------



## johnealey

coffeechap said:


> getting nearly as long as the GS3 (much better clientele in the GS3 queue though)


Offended- Much, oh hang on you may not be talking about me


----------



## Thecatlinux

johnealey said:


> Offended- Much, oh hang on you may not be talking about me


what Ya saying ?

Nsfw


----------



## Rhys

froggystyle said:


> I love the rocket, but the voices in my head are whispering to try a lever......
> 
> However, cant really sneak it into the house without being noticed so it may be a non starter.


Oh that old thing, just borrowed it to try it out for someone.... no it isn't going to work is it..


----------



## CamV6

Would anyone here like to buy my L1 Luxe?


----------



## Mrboots2u

CamV6 said:


> Would anyone here like to buy my L1 Luxe?


Try a sales ad please cam


----------



## CamV6

Chill out Martin.

It was the prelude to wind up but you've knackered that now. Good work


----------



## Mrboots2u

CamV6 said:


> Chill out Martin.
> 
> It was the prelude to wind up but you've knackered that now. Good work


I'll live


----------



## coffeechap

not for long


----------



## CamV6

how long have I been around here?

Never mind.

Was meant to be a bit of fun. It got knackered. I don't want to turn it into a row.


----------



## Mrboots2u

CamV6 said:


> how long have I been around here?
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> Was meant to be a bit of fun. It got knackered. I don't want to turn it into a row.


?


----------



## froggystyle

Rhys said:


> Oh that old thing, just borrowed it to try it out for someone.... no it isn't going to work is it..


Did think about putting in my boat, but fear the batteries are not up the job!


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Did think about putting in my boat, but fear the batteries are not up the job!


Wont it make it sink. .......


----------



## The Systemic Kid

froggystyle said:


> Did think about putting in my boat, but fear the batteries are not up the job!


Jeez, how big's your boat?


----------



## froggystyle

Mrboots2u said:


> Wont it make it sink. .......


Hell no!


----------



## froggystyle

The Systemic Kid said:


> Jeez, how big's your boat?


57ft long


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Impressive.


----------



## froggystyle

Yeah its only 6.10ft wide though!

Its what you do with the 6.10ft that matters though....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Think I've figured what it is.


----------



## NickdeBug

froggystyle said:


> Yeah its only 6.10ft wide though!
> 
> Its what you do with the 6.10ft that matters though....


So basically a big canoe


----------



## The Systemic Kid

NickdeBug said:


> So basically a big canoe


Metal one.


----------



## Rhys

coal barge?


----------



## froggystyle

6.10ft wide canoe, now that would be funny to see!


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

brave man froggy, another new shiny.

"shiny" or "briny" ha ha,


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Is this L1P to replace the previous L1 or to be aswell as?


----------



## CamV6

As well as


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 13600
Soon On its way to have its photograph taken , wonder when we will see one out in the wild ?

I still think this is an option for a domestic machine , I have no idea what the cost is going to be .?


----------



## 4085

Taken from the Londinium blog of today

A number of people have enquired, what is the LONDINIUM I - P, and how does it differ from the LONDINIUM I (L1)?

We built the L1 because there was no compact lever espresso machine that used a commercial lever group and was thermally stable - they were all dippers in 500mm (20") cubes - the size that no self respecting wife will allow in her kitchen in my experience of trying to sell 500mm cube commercial 1 group levers prior to that

Although people wax lyrical about how they all want a mains fed commercial lever, most domestic buyers buy a tank machine. To achieve this you have to make compromises, one of them being that you have to have a pump to overcome the pressure in the boiler in order to fill the boiler

The LONDINIUM I is as good as we can make it within the constraints listed above, but the question arose; could we offer something better to customers that are not constrained by the factors listed above? What if you have more space? What if you can plumb the machine to the water supply, and out to a drain? What if your budget is greater? What would that machine look like?

It would look like the best lever espresso machine in the world; the LONDINIUM III. Hyperbole? Tell me what beats it and i will try to arrange a side by side test to prove you wrong. The LONDINIUM I - P has exactly the same architecture as the superb L3 and L2. The same sized cold fed heat exchanger, the same diameter of boiler, the same plumbing layout, the same appearance, a 7 litre boiler, and a 2.7KW/240V element that plugs straight into a UK 13A domestic socket

We have decided to offer the L1 - P in 240V only as our expereince with selling the L1 into 120V markets is that 240V is often available at the distribution board of the residence, and increasingly 240V spur lines have already been brought in from the distribution box to run other 240V appliances anyway

We continue to offer our enhanced (plumb in & plumb out) kit for the L1, which gives customers the flexibility if their situation changes post-purchase to plumb the machine in, and out


----------



## 4085

original cost was estimated to be £2200 plus vat, but that was 4 months ago and pre any sort of production


----------



## Thecatlinux

It's £2250+ taxes if applicable according to the londinium blog (half the price of the L2) which I think sounds like great value , this would be an affordable machine for home , but I wonder how much more you would benefit from a Standard L1 in the domestic environment .

First run is ten machines .i can only guess where one of these is heading too ;-)


----------



## Thecatlinux

Amend that price to £2600 , but according to the blog reiss will give you a £300 discount if you are already are an owner .

which is very decent of him

quote from his Blog

*Anyway, i gave guidance of GBP2250-2300, so for existing LONDINIUM customers I will offer a discount of GBP300 so that we honour that guidance*


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 13850
What is that on the left hand side of the machine ??

love the nice deep drip tray


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sight glass allows you to see how full the tank is


----------



## 4085

Mrboots2u said:


> Sight glass allows you to see how full the tank is


but it is plumbed in


----------



## jeebsy

dfk41 said:


> but it is plumbed in


You'll still need to top the boiler up somehow though eh


----------



## 4085

jeebsy said:


> You'll still need to top the boiler up somehow though eh


the boiler is automatically topped up by in line pressure on command of a solenoid so why would you need a sight glass


----------



## coffeechap

It shows the level in the boiler


----------



## 4085

coffeechap said:


> It shows the level in the boiler


Why?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Reassurance?


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> Why?


If your running of a flow jet and your bottle-suplly runs out or low

In case your water supply gets cut

So the boiler doesn't run empty


----------



## Thecatlinux

Are we likely to see one of these on the forum day ??


----------



## lespresso

as a starting point sight glasses are a curse, which is why the L1 doesnt have one

the only reason you put a sight glass on a commercial machine is if the autofill system fails for some reason it allows you to switch to manual fill mode and keep collecting the cash

the cost of having a machine down for a few days might exceed the cost of a new machine in a busy retail coffee environment, so reliability is critically important to commercial operators

our machines deliver exceptional espresso, whilst reliability has been built in by focusing on simplicity


----------



## lespresso

as the drip tray is intended to be plumbed to waste it is not deep, around 10mm


----------



## Thecatlinux

lespresso said:


> as the drip tray is intended to be plumbed to waste it is not deep, around 10mm


Deceptive then ,as in the picture it looks deep . (But do appreciate it is to be plumbed in )

Well done looks great and best of luck with your latest incarnation


----------



## Thecatlinux

Has anyone got one of these on the bench yet ?, or was I dreaming


----------



## Neill

Thecatlinux said:


> Has anyone got one of these on the bench yet ?, or was I dreaming


 @coffeechap has got one.


----------



## coffeechap

Indeed I have


----------



## c10cko

Photos or it doesn't exist!!


----------



## Thecatlinux

coffeechap said:


> and here is my beautiful new shiney l1-p in situ
> 
> View attachment 15390
> 
> 
> The large space on the left is for the return of the beast!
> 
> View attachment 15391


here you go


----------



## mrsimba

Noticed on the Londinium forum various 'fixes' from gluing tubes under the drip tray drain to moving the copper pipes & raising the drain but found a large 'jam funnel' in Lakeland that with very minor cutting out for the copper pipes fits a treat & looks like it should have left the factory fitted!

Cheap at about £6 and a great solution









http://www.lakeland.co.uk/3802/Easy-Fill-Jam-Funnel

before -










after -


----------



## Drusy

Is the Londinium overkill for just a few coffees before work?


----------



## coffeechap

Drusy said:


> Is the Londinium overkill for just a few coffees before work?


Depends how good you want that coffee to be! sometimes I only make one coffee on mine, but by god its a good one


----------

